

Pakistan tries to ban encryption under new telco law - eneveu
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110729/03142715310/reports-claim-that-pakistan-is-trying-to-ban-encryption-under-telco-law.shtml

======
jeffreymcmanus
ha ha ha, good luck with that.

remember when the US tried to do something similar with the Clipper chip in
the 90s? good times.

------
BasDirks
might as well ban the internet while you're at it.

------
rorrr
That means no HTTPS, no online banking, no secure communication.

I say that law has zero chance of surviving, or if it goes through it will be
shut down within a month until some high profile politician's private emails
get leaked.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I would imagine that there would be an exception for government officials.

